# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  θυροτηλεφωνο και περιπετειες.

## vasilllis

Καπου εχει κολησει το συστημα και θελει επαννεκινηση.
μπουτονιερα biomat η οποια μετα απο μαστορεματα σε διαμερισμα σταματησε να λειτουργει (δεν ξερω τι).Αφου ηρθαν 5-6 μαστοραντζες με καλεσε ενας φιλος να δωσω λυση.

Το συστημα ειναι με biomat μπουτονιερα,bticino 672 τροφοδοτικο και farfisa θυροτηλεφωνο(τουλαχιστον στο ενα διαμερισμα).Βρεθηκε λαθος στην συνδεση του τροφοδοτικου στο οποιο αντι να εχει δωσει ~ στο com των βbutton κουδουνιων ειχε δωσει απο τ +J (αυτο απο οτι ειδα ειναι διακοπτομενο ρευμα).Τα συνδεσα συμφωνα με το σχεδιο της biomat και πλεον δουλευουν ολα εκτος της κλησης απο την μπουτονιερα.Εχω
3 πλυν
6: ~12Vac οταν παταει κουδουνι
αλλα ηχο τιποτα.Σε 3-4 διαμερισματα που δοκιμασα παλι ηχο καθολου.Στα ενδεικτικα φαινεται οτι κανουν μια βυθιση οταν παταω το κουδουνι,ακουγεται και ενας ηχος στην μπουτονιερα αλλα στο διαμερισμα τιποτα.

----------


## antonisfa

Ετσι όπως τα λες οι επιστροφές από τα διαμερίσματα δείχνουν να είναι οκ.  Το "γενικό" 12 που βρίσκεται και γεφυρώνει όλα τα μπουτόν δείχνει να βραχυκυκλώνει .
Έλεγξε κοντά στην μπουτονιέρα για τυχόν σκαψίματα απ τα μερεμέτια που προηγήθηκαν ή αν υπάρχει κάποιο κουτί διακλάδωσης, ή αν είναι εύκολο να το αντικαταστήσεις με κάποιο τρόπο.Αν υπάρχουν spear καλώδια.......

----------


## vasilllis

Αντώνη αν βραχυκυκλωνε λογικά δεν θα μετραγα τάση στο θυροτηλεφωνο την στιγμή που πατάω το κουδούνι.σκεφτομαι μήπως η εσφαλμένη σύνδεση(που έδινε 4,5Vdc,)έχει κάψει τα buzzer, των θυροτηλεφωνων

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## diony

γράψε το μοντέλο του θυροτηλεφώνου ,  *Ή* βγάλε το μία φωτογραφία μέσα - έξω, μήπως βοηθήσει

τα 12 βολτ φτάνουν στο buzzer ?

διότι παρεμβάλλεται  ο διακόπτης που πιέζεται από το παρκαρισμένο ακουστικό

----------


## vasilllis

https://1drv.ms/b/s!AgjZXy_k1hLjgaFu...Zg_A?e=F7M7AM\

Μου ηρθε μια σκεψη να παρω ενα 12v μετασχηματιστη να δοκιμασω αν δουλευει,Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο.

----------


## diony

Αν στο 3 και στο 6 έχεις 12 βολτ AC ο βομβητής πρέπει να κτυπάει , δοκίμασε να βοηθήσεις τον οπλισμό του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη να κολλήσει στο πηνίο πιέζοντας τον με το χέρι την ώρα που γίνεται κλήση.

Μέτρησες το πηνίο του αν είναι καλό υποθέτω

 Σε αυτό το μοντέλο δεν παρεμβάλλεται διακόπτης παρκαρίσματος ακουστικού στην κλήση

Για να μη κτυπάει κανένα , κάτι κουφό θα συμβαίνει

Αν χρειαστεί δοκίμασε με το μετασχηματιστή όπως είπες

----------

vasilllis (02-10-19)

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Βασίλη γεια σου.
Αν αποσυνδέσεις τα καλώδια από το τροφοδοτικό και έχεις τις αναμενόμενες τάσεις, τότε θα πρέπει κατά την γνώμη μου να αποσυνδέσεις όλα τα θυρ/να και στη συνέχεια να συνδέσεις ένα ένα δοκιμάζοντας μετά την σύνδεση κάθε θυρ/νου, αν δεν αποδώσει αυτή η μέθοδος μια σχολαστική επιθεώρηση στην μπουτονιέρα.

----------


## vasilllis

ευρεθεί.
έχουν καει όλα τα θυροτηλεφωνα (τουλάχιστον όσα δοκίμασα).πιθανών στο κύκλωμα για εναλασσομενο ειχαν βάλει συνεχές.
το ένα θυροτηλεφωνο που έχει ηλεκτρονικό ήχο(δεν λειτουργεί) και buzzer,σύνδεσα το μπάζερ και δουλεύει κανονικά.κοιταξα και σε άλλο διαμέρισμα τάση όταν πατάω το κουδούνι έρχεται,ήχο δεν έχει.οποτε θεωρώ ότι βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα.
ευχαριστώ όλους.

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

diony (02-10-19)

----------


## stam1982

Βασιλη η αντιπροσωπεια ειναι η geyer αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## aktis

> ευρεθεί.
> έχουν καει όλα τα θυροτηλεφωνα (τουλάχιστον όσα δοκίμασα).πιθανών στο κύκλωμα για εναλασσομενο ειχαν βάλει συνεχές.



Συνήθως όταν μια συσκευή τροφοδοτείται με συνεχές και της βάλεις εναλασσόμενο έχει πρόβλημα με ανάστροφη πολικότητα γιατι της λείπουν οι ανορθώσεις . Σε συσκευή με λειτουργία σε εναλλασόμενο , πώς θα χαλάσει με συνεχές ; Μόνο από υπέρταση ίσως .

----------

vasilllis (09-10-19)

----------


## vasilllis

> Συνήθως όταν μια συσκευή τροφοδοτείται με συνεχές και της βάλεις εναλασσόμενο έχει πρόβλημα με ανάστροφη πολικότητα γιατι της λείπουν οι ανορθώσεις . Σε συσκευή με λειτουργία σε εναλλασόμενο , πώς θα χαλάσει με συνεχές ; Μόνο από υπέρταση ίσως .



σωστά.10

----------

